# Java Fern Emersed



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey everyone, just a quick question on how to grow plants emersed? specifically java fern. When i search how to grow these plants emersed they seem to be pretty high tech with a system that trickles down from the top or really simple where the leaves are just sticking out of the tank. I tried having the leaves stick out of the water but they dried up so i was wondering if there was another way. 

On the side, i'm not trying to farm any plants, I just want to get this baby java fern to grow a little faster


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

To grow java fern emersed you have to have a tight fitting glass cover to hold the humidity. I grew crypts, anubias and java fern in an emersed hydrophonic set up using terra cotte pellets for a medium. The glass was tight but I bubbled an air stone in one corner to up the humidity. I used a hydrophonic fertilizer in the water.


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

I did the same with an old tank covered at the top with cling wrap; filled up tank enough just to soak the gravel; and wet the leaves right before sealing the top just so that the leaves will remain wet until the humidity reaches equilibrium. 

One thing to note though, all the emersed leaves will die out once the plant is placed back in water. So unless the goal is to grow the rhizome longer/bigger, it might be better just to grow the ferns in water to begin with. 

Good luck!


----------

